# Bentley manual in pdf format?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I really would like to get the Bentley manual but as I have a Mac and not a PC then I have a problem. So the question is this. Does this come in pdf format which I would be able to read or can you suggest something else and before you say it, I'm not going to go and get a PC ;D

Graham


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I thoyght u could buy it in book form also :-/
jonah


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Jonah, I didn't know that - I thought it was CD Rom only. Where can I get the book from?

Graham


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

yep i want one too if you can get it in book form as i also use a mac.
is this actually true tho or have you just started a rumor jonah ???


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Got a Bentley. No indication of Mac compatibility or PDF anywhere in there.

Protected like a cows ass at fly time too. A pain in the wazoo if you ask me.

Sorry chaps. :-/ :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Jonah, I didn't know that - I thought it was CD Rom only. Where can I get the book from?
> 
> Graham


what i thought was a service manual was in fact the owners manual :-/ Sorry
Jonah


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No probs Jonah, I've just been on their website and as you say the CD is for the workshop manual but you can get the owners manual as a book.

BLOCK, I'm going to email Bentley and see if they may have a solution, I'll keep you informed - you never know - we may end up getting a group buy of two Bentley Workshop Manuals. Mmmm Deja vu springs to mind ;D

Graham


----------



## nolan (Nov 6, 2002)

Graham,

I'm not a Mac user....but I have a friend that is, and I know he uses emulation software to get round your current problem.

The software he uses is called 'VIrtualPC'. (www.connectix.com). You can buy it in different flavours e.g. with different versions of windows pre-installed. He has virtualPC version5 with windows 98 installed, although the latest version (v6) goes up to windows 2000 or xp. It needs a fast mac to run it, and the more ram you can give it the better.

Hope this helps.

Nolan


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nolan, good point. I did try this out many years ago on a very slow PowerMac 7500 and wasn't impressed so I'm kind of put off by that but things have changed a lot over recent times and it could be a good reason to get an emulator. I'll think on that - thanks for the suggestion though ;D

Graham


----------



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

Can someone advise what a Bentley manual is ? 
A "Haynes style" book for a TT, or a manual for a (now VW) Roller ?


----------



## Thai_TT (May 22, 2003)

Yes for mac users the virtual PC program will work fine but I hope you have a fast Mac.

Still a book would be better. Since the Bently CD Rom is copy protected you have to register a code within your computer. If you want to change the computer it's a real drag.

Kj


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I emailed Bentley Publishers re this problem and I thought that I would post their reply.

Good afternoon Graham:

Thank you for your interest in Bentley Publishers. At this time, the company is still only planning on supporting Windows programs with the cd-roms. It is possible that at some time in the future, this could change, but I don't see this happening any time soon. There is an option coming up very soon that you would probably be able to take advantage of, and that is being able to subscribe to the programs directly through our website. I don't know all of the details really about this yet, but I would keep an eye on our website, www.bentleypublishers.com, for information when it does become available.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Sincerely,

Rik Moore

So it looks like there could be a possible solution in the future by subscribing to the program over their website. Dont know when or how good that will be though.

Graham


----------

